# Seemingly instant power....



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

My buddy just swapped out his 52mm throttle body for a 57mm and gained about 13 HP at the wheels....now, I was wondering if there is a bigger throttle body for the KA? I'm going with a turbo on it and I'd love to have the TB big too. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

veilside has 100mm throttle bodies for rb26dett. i'm sure u could fab it onto the ka some how


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

wow...100mm....is there anything that may be a little more....bolt on?


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

No to mention that TB is a little less than a grand. For that much i could buy a smaller one, an intake, and exhaust and make as much of not more power.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> veilside has 100mm throttle bodies for rb26dett. i'm sure u could fab it onto the ka some how


The only problem there mate is the RB26DETT's 6-way throttlesystem has more area than a single 100mm unit.....and 100mm each is really pointless, plus there isn't really enough room on the side of the motor  Please recheck your info....

The only reason I'd have throttle bodys that big (6x 100mm) if I was building the ultimate RB N/A engine (RB30 Block, bored to 3.1 litres, RB26DETT head) and wanted the maximum Ram effect from large throttlebodys to intake ports....

I've done a throttlebody from a Ford XF Falcon onto SR20DE S13 motor. Instaling a XF Falcon throttlebody (they are big and cheap) is very common mod down here to all makes from drag RX7's, Honda Civic SiR's, VL Commodore Turbo's, S12 Silvia's with FJ20ET's....everything

The only problem is they are a poorly manufactured unit, eg they root the idle up big time due to the amount of air that sneaks past the throttle plate, yes I've tried to re-machine them to work.....you can do it, with a rebore, new plate and a idle compensation valve (with temperature over-ride).....*phew*

Still I've been looking at a 85mm Nissan VH45DE throttlebody....its machined well, needs no mods to take a Nissan TPS and its bigger than the XF unit (74mm overbore) the only problem is its more expensive....(and rare, I havent tracked one down yet.....well I haven't really tried...  )










Here is XF throttlebody on a SR20DE (S13) inletmanifold I did for a mate of mine, I had to mill up a adapter plate, get the plate tig'ed onto the manifold, then bore the manifold throat out.....still......The car was a pain to get to idle correctly....but we got it in the end....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There is a Q45 one for sale in Perth
http://www.antilag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1199


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> There is a Q45 one for sale in Perth
> http://www.antilag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1199


and at $450 AUS......cripes.......

Least the XF Throttlebody's are $40.......sheesh.....twin active XF units may be a way to go


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

my engineer made up a twin XF throttlebody for a SR20det in a hilux ute. That thing was angry but still suffers from strange idle problems.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> my engineer made up a twin XF throttlebody for a SR20det in a hilux ute. That thing was angry but still suffers from strange idle problems.


Get the throttlebodys rebored, and new throttle plates made up, there is a .1mm gap around the plate for the throttlebodys to work with the XF falcon's EFI system.....

That will fix it


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

I might have missed it but i've heard it said a number of time's that the SR18DE T/B is bigger than the SR20DET 
i can't remember the size have you got any idea ?? how much bigger it is and how much differance would be made by swaping the unit ??


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

how come you guys are talking about TBs for an SR or what not, when he asked for TBs that fit the KA? 

i'm pretty sure the VG30E (Z31) TB fit just fine onto the KA with little modification.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The SR20 one is 60mm, I'm not sure why Nissan would go to a larger one than 60mm for a SR18. Still maybe they where hopeing for more ram effect from a larger throttlebody (in N/A only) to increase low down torque....hell with a SR18 you'd need all the help you can get.....also with larger throttlebodys its harder to control the throttle opening etc and get a nice smooth power curve (peak power is NOT what you want)

Also the SR20 has a diffrent TPS mount to the Nissan engines I normally play with, RB's and CA's.....

As for bolt on replacements, well I've found NOTHING that will bolt rite up yet  Well anything will, when you tig weld a custom adapter plate onto inlet manifold....


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

esyip said:


> how come you guys are talking about TBs for an SR or what not, when he asked for TBs that fit the KA?
> 
> i'm pretty sure the VG30E (Z31) TB fit just fine onto the KA with little modification.


Yeah sorry for the hijack but hey it's all in the name of KW's can i be forgivin ?


----------

